# Don't Trust the B in Apt. 23 Second Season Thread



## mdougie (Mar 9, 2009)

I absolutely love this show. The Weekend at the Hamptons episode was awesome.

This show is better than. BBT, HIMYM, and Two Broke Girls combined.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

mdougie said:


> I absolutely love this show. The Weekend at the Hamptons episode was awesome.
> 
> This show is better than. BBT, HIMYM, and Two Broke Girls combined.


Got a fresh supply of high quality crack for Christmas, did we?


----------



## sushikitten (Jan 28, 2005)

I agree it's hilarious. James Vanderbeek is a riot.


----------



## mdougie (Mar 9, 2009)

I like two broke girls. I really do, but it can't hold a candle to this show.

The two female leads in this show are more than the two female leads in 2 broke girls. 

One thing I like about B in apt 23 is that it isn't just Boobs said something funny to great butt. Oh and they change clothes in this show. These women are complex awesome characters. 

While I like it when boobs says something funny to great butt, it just compare to this awesome show.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

I really like The B, but find the episodes erratic in quality. Some, like the Hamptons eps, was very funny. But there have been a few (sadly, a few too many) that just aren't funny. It's one of the few shows where I can go from wanting to delete the SP to LOL in a single episode. I look forward to it every week, but fear it will not be renewed.

OTOH, 2 Broke Girls is always funny. Raunchy, well-written and hilarious.

Avg # of viewers for 2BG is ~10 million plus. B23 is around 3 million.

And mdougie, I second Bierboy... time to lay off the crack


----------



## mrdazzo7 (Jan 8, 2006)

I was just thinking about this today when I was watching one of the episodes... I couldn't disagree more with the op, lol. I thought this show was absolutely hysterical last year and was disappointed when it was over. I looked forward to it coming back but I think it's nowhere near as funny, at all. I only watched the first few and then started stacking them so I can fly through them on a boring saturday afternoon or something. 

I was gonna post about it because I can't put my finger on what it is but it's not doing it for me this season. I keep watching though because maybe it's just a bad batch of episodes. some are funnier than others (I couldn't even get through the Thanksgiving one), but it doesn't compare to last year where I was actually laughing out loud. ("legit LOL's)...


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

ABC has switched to two episodes a week it appears (Sunday and Tuesday). I guess they are burning off the rest of them? 

It was a little strange that last night's episode was older than Sunday's (June was still working at the coffee shop even though on Sunday she started her new job at the financial firm).

I agree that Van Der Beek is the best part of the show.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

windracer said:


> NBC has switched to two episodes a week it appears (Sunday and Tuesday). I guess they are burning off the rest of them?
> 
> It was a little strange that last night's episode was older than Sunday's (June was still working at the coffee shop even though on Sunday she started her new job at the financial firm).
> 
> I agree that Van Der Beek is the best part of the show.


Damned that NBC, burning off ABC shows. 

Yeah, the waaay out of sequence bothered me last night. Epguides actually tags last night's show as 1ATF05, which should have put it in the middle of last year. And most of the episodes are way out of order this year, including three others tagged as season 1.

With a show that has character growth (like Chloe being less *****y to June and Mark's growing crush on June), it hurts even some of the jokes as they are now out of context.


----------



## Azlen (Nov 25, 2002)

They only aired 7 episodes last year but I believe they filmed 13 so they had some extra episodes to go through this year. They aren't airing them in any semblance of order though.


----------



## TriBruin (Dec 10, 2003)

TonyD79 said:


> Damned that NBC, burning off ABC shows.
> 
> Yeah, the waaay out of sequence bothered me last night. Epguides actually tags last night's show as 1ATF05, which should have put it in the middle of last year. And most of the episodes are way out of order this year, including three others tagged as season 1.
> 
> With a show that has character growth (like Chloe being less *****y to June and Mark's growing crush on June), it hurts even some of the jokes as they are now out of context.


Although I haven't watched last night's episode yet, things have seen a little wonky. Wasn't there an episode in November where Chloe got a BF? At the time, it seemed that it was going to be an ongoing story arc. No he has disappeared.


----------



## mdougie (Mar 9, 2009)

Even though it was oddly out of continuity I loved the episode. I am required to inform you I am a sex offender OMG hilarious. Only date inappropriate men, where date is just a euphemism for be a slut. I love this show. I LOL every time I see it.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

mdougie said:


> Even though it was oddly out of continuity I loved the episode. I am required to inform you I am a sex offender OMG hilarious. Only date inappropriate men, where date is just a euphemism for be a slut. I love this show. I LOL every time I see it.


It was funny but some of the situational humor gets blunted because the lack of continuity makes you say "what?" Like the jokes about Mark in the bedroom. We've already seen his infatuation with June.


----------



## Donbadabon (Mar 5, 2002)

Is the show going to be cancelled? That would suck.

The sex-offender reveal was freaking hilarious.

Love this show.


----------



## whitson77 (Nov 10, 2002)

Donbadabon said:


> Is the show going to be cancelled? That would suck.
> 
> The sex-offender reveal was freaking hilarious.
> 
> Love this show.


Yes. Most certainly. Too bad because I like it quite a bit too. Suburbatory failed terribly in season 2, even though I am hoping they can fix it and make George, George again...

This show is getting better with time, but people seem to have dropped it.


----------



## marksman (Mar 4, 2002)

sushikitten said:


> I agree it's hilarious. James Vanderbeek is a riot.


Yeah is amazing on this show, by far the best part of the show.

I enjoy this show after a great dose of Happy Endings.


----------



## Jeeters (Feb 25, 2003)

They were talking a bit about the episode order in Allan Sepinwall's podcast a few weeks ago.

According to them, the nutty neighbor character that's obsessed with Chloe was eliminated from the show during the break between seasons. But since they still had a bunch of un-aired episodes with her in them, and they've been showing the episodes out of order (sometimes we get a new episode where she's not present, other times we get an old one where she is present), it still looks like she's part of the show, for now.


----------



## Donbadabon (Mar 5, 2002)

I like the nutty neighbor.

I don't like the creepy masturbating guy that stares in their windows. Even though they stopped his playing, he still creeps me out.


----------



## Donbadabon (Mar 5, 2002)

According to this:

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2012/12/21/happy-endings-666-park-avenue_n_2347867.html

The reason we are seeing double episodes is because of the cancellation of 666:

"While the show's cancellation was bad news for the "666" gang, sitcoms "Happy Endings" and "Don't Trust The B---- In Apartment 23" are getting more airtime. For the first three weeks of January, both series will air all-new episodes on both Sundays and Tuesdays. "


----------



## Jonathan_S (Oct 23, 2001)

Speaking of out of order, I noticed in Sunday's episode (Mean Girls) that one of Van Der Beek's lines got changed to hide that the ep was out of order.

When he was in the ice cream shop at the end and got the call from his agent about doing the commercial that was an overdub; the original line was him being asked to appear on dancing with the stars (and of course those episodes already aired)


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

Yeah, I noticed that as well. It didn't occur to me at the time, but your assessment makes sense.


----------



## Donbadabon (Mar 5, 2002)

Is there any logical reason they are showing them out of order? It is weird seeing them like this.


----------



## Jeeters (Feb 25, 2003)

Donbadabon said:


> Is there any logical reason they are showing them out of order? It is weird seeing them like this.


I had read they were going to sprinkle the leftover S1 episodes amongst the S2 episodes because they felt the S2 episodes were stronger that S1: i.e., although the logical thing would have been to finish showing the S1 episodes before showing S2, they didn't want to hold off on showing the supposed strong S2.

As for why they're mixing up the order of the S2 orders also, I have no idea. Perhaps for the same reason: they think some episodes are better than others and are trying air them in some order such that they think there are no consecutive weeks of "duds"?

Personally, I don't see that much of a difference in quality to justify any of it.


----------



## smak (Feb 11, 2000)

Having a whole episode based on June getting her dream job, and the goings on at that dream job, right before episodes where she's back working at the coffee job hoping to get a job on Wall Street is pretty jarring.

-smak-


----------



## mdougie (Mar 9, 2009)

The episode was awesome. It didn't seem out of order this week. We are talking about the game show episode right?


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

Jonathan_S said:


> Speaking of out of order, I noticed in Sunday's episode (Mean Girls) that one of Van Der Beek's lines got changed to hide that the ep was out of order.
> 
> When he was in the ice cream shop at the end and got the call from his agent about doing the commercial that was an overdub; the original line was him being asked to appear on dancing with the stars (and of course those episodes already aired)


Was it closed captioning, or how do you know it was changed?

Even though I do notice consistency issues like this sometimes, the out of orderness is VERY distracting in this show.

Which actually I think is a GOOD thing since except for the past few years/decade at most, sitcoms could usually air a few YEARS out of order and it wouldn't matter(*). It would only be actual aging of kids that would make the difference.

Like I didn't notice the big issues in Happy Endings that some did, but for this show, they're way blatant.

(*) An episode of "American Dad" I watched in the past few days had a very huge plot change, but at the end of the episode as Roger & the dad are fighting, the dad says something like "So do you think next week it'll be back to usual so nobody can tell this happened?"


----------



## Ment (Mar 27, 2008)

mdougie said:


> The episode was awesome. It didn't seem out of order this week. We are talking about the game show episode right?


Game show episode was great! Good use of product placement. Chloe thinking stalker neighbor girl voice was God. MindFork! The end scene I thought at first they were pitching the game show idea to a network exec but the being brought in as persons of interest in the aunt's disappearance was even better.


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

mattack said:


> Was it closed captioning, or how do you know it was changed?


Yes, the closed captions said "Dancing with the Stars" but the audio said a Japanese seaweed commercial.



Ment said:


> Game show episode was great! Good use of product placement.


D.D.P and J.V.B. 

I like the Robin character (the obsessed neighbor) ... not sure why they would get rid of her character as mentioned above.


----------



## mdougie (Mar 9, 2009)

windracer said:


> Yes, the closed captions said "Dancing with the Stars" but the audio said a Japanese seaweed commercial.
> 
> D.D.P and J.V.B.
> 
> I like the Robin character (the obsessed neighbor) ... not sure why they would get rid of her character as mentioned above.


I think the person who said the neighbor Robin is the one leaving was wrong. This was the new episode and she was there, but masturbating neighbor isn't. So he obviously is the eliminated character.


----------



## Jeeters (Feb 25, 2003)

mdougie said:


> I think the person who said the neighbor Robin is the one leaving was wrong. This was the new episode and she was there, but masturbating neighbor isn't. So he obviously is the eliminated character.


I think I'm the one that first mentioned it. I mentioned it because they were discussing it on Alan Sepinwall's podcast a few weeks ago that she had been cut from the show, I think supposedly during the break between S1 & S2. For season 2, she would only show up in the unaired episodes that would be carried over from season 1.
Looking at wikipedia, the last of those episodes, if they had been aired in order, would have been the Hamptons episode.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Don't_Trust_the_B----_in_Apartment_23_episodes#Intended_Order

Being that she's still showing up, I guess they were wrong.

It would be great if they kept her character but cut the perv.


----------



## KungFuCow (May 6, 2004)

I love this show. Looks like its going to be my new Better Off Ted. I sure hope they give it another chance. It really seems to be finding its legs.


----------



## Jonathan_S (Oct 23, 2001)

windracer said:


> Yes, the closed captions said "Dancing with the Stars" but the audio said a Japanese seaweed commercial.


This. And when I noticed the discrepancy I jumped back and tried to watch what he said.

I'm not much of a lip reader but it was pretty clear the on-camera line was "DWTS" not "seaweed"


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

Bummer, I like Robin, at least sporadically.


----------



## mdougie (Mar 9, 2009)

mattack said:


> Bummer, I like Robin, at least sporadically.


Why bummer?


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

You know - I've enjoyed this show since the beginning. But I think I'm about 99% _over_ Chloe. All she does now is piss me off beyond return with too little payback. Maybe it's just me. She just irks me now. I don't know how I got there with her. Maybe I can just handle a character like that in smaller doses.


----------



## mdougie (Mar 9, 2009)

sharkster said:


> You know - I've enjoyed this show since the beginning. But I think I'm about 99% _over_ Chloe. All she does now is piss me off beyond return with too little payback. Maybe it's just me. She just irks me now. I don't know how I got there with her. Maybe I can just handle a character like that in smaller doses.


Well she is supposed to be a B*tch, and it says right in the title not to trust her.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

mdougie said:


> Well she is supposed to be a B*tch, and it says right in the title not to trust her.


She isn't as much in the real second season episodes. Maybe that's why they are mixing them up. So people don't completely tire of her early act.

Why not just burn the season 1, in order, on Sunday and the season 2 runs, in order, mid week.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

mdougie said:


> Why bummer?


the other messages say she's gone..


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

TonyD79 said:


> She isn't as much in the real second season episodes. Maybe that's why they are mixing them up. So people don't completely tire of her early act.


Yeah, I actually like her mellowed down, but then arguably the show doesn't fit the title (like MTV isn't Music Television anymore, and a zillion other examples everyone brings up).


----------



## mdougie (Mar 9, 2009)

mattack said:


> the other messages say she's gone..


ah. Let's hope their wrong. I think it was masturbating guy.


----------



## Azlen (Nov 25, 2002)

The remaining episodes have been pulled from the air and won't be shown any time soon.
ABC will be showing back to back episodes of Happy Endings on Tuesday now.

http://www.hollywoodreporter.com/live-feed/abc-yanks-apartment-23-schedule-414341

James Van Der Beek from twitter.

"Sad to say ABC has pulled #Apt23 and will not be airing the 8 remaining episodes any time soon. Translation: we've basically been cancelled," he wrote. "And please, no bashing ABC. While I'm sure no one there would say they think they nailed it when it came to programming #Apt23 this year...You've got to give ABC props for ever picking us up in the first place. They took a shot at something original & edgy. I respect them for it."


----------



## holee (Dec 12, 2000)

Burn in heck, ABC!!!!


----------



## ClutchBrake (Sep 5, 2001)

Bummer. The show had really grown on me.


----------



## mdougie (Mar 9, 2009)

A sad day indeed.


----------



## Einselen (Apr 25, 2006)

Bummer. Hope Dreama Walker can find another job soon. I think she is an up and coming star and just needs that one breakout role to become a household name.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

Sigh. Mess up a shows scheduling and throw episodes out like they are potato peelings then cancel it.


----------



## mrdazzo7 (Jan 8, 2006)

TonyD79 said:


> Sigh. Mess up a shows scheduling and throw episodes out like they are potato peelings then cancel it.


I'll never, in a million years, understand why a network would air any episodes of any show out of order... Makes absolutely no sense. Some of these don't even seem like they're from the same season. Is there some TV-biz reason for doing that that I"m not aware of? You have the episodes, they're all done, why would you mix them up? WHY???? lol. (I don't deal well with things that defy logic)

I was making my way through my backlog of the show and was kind of into it again -- there aren't many single-camera "off the wall" shows left that I like so I'm gonna miss it. Hopefully they don't can Happy Endings next--that s*** is hysterical.


----------



## Ment (Mar 27, 2008)

Cable needs an expired show channel...seriously. Why won't ABC put these up on their website, do TV contracts make them pay out the nose if they air them in any way? Poor Robin can't catch a break. Gets on 'Traffic Light' also a good show, gets canceled. On 'Apt 23' also canceled.


----------



## 2004raptor (Dec 31, 2005)

I've got the last 4 on my DVr that I haven't watched. This was a funny show.


----------



## mdougie (Mar 9, 2009)

I am going to send angry emails. 

If Smallvile could stay on the air for twenty years or whatever how could this show get cancelled?


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

Wondered why they started throwing them on Sun & Tues, THEN it wasn't on this last Sun&#8230; seemed like it was foreshadowing, and it was.


----------



## robojerk (Jun 13, 2006)

mdougie said:


> I am going to send angry emails.
> 
> If Smallvile could stay on the air for twenty years or whatever how could this show get cancelled?


That was the CW, nuff said..


----------



## whitson77 (Nov 10, 2002)

Sucks. It was a funny show, that was finding it's stride.


----------



## lambertman (Dec 21, 2002)

ferrumpneuma said:


> Tbs?


It's getting about half the viewers that Cougar Town got when ABC let it go, so hard to imagine TBS sees a good ROI here.


----------



## KungFuCow (May 6, 2004)

Azlen said:


> The remaining episodes have been pulled from the air and won't be shown any time soon.
> ABC will be showing back to back episodes of Happy Endings on Tuesday now.
> 
> http://www.hollywoodreporter.com/live-feed/abc-yanks-apartment-23-schedule-414341
> ...


Sigh.. all the good shows get canceled. This can join the ranks of Better Off Ted as Best Show That Couldnt Find An Audience.


----------



## Donbadabon (Mar 5, 2002)

KungFuCow said:


> Sigh.. all the good shows get canceled. This can join the ranks of Better Off Ted as Best Show That Couldnt Find An Audience.


:up:


----------



## Azlen (Nov 25, 2002)

An article from Slate on the airing of episodes out of order and how it didn't help the show.

http://www.slate.com/blogs/browbeat...d_after_episodes_were_aired_out_of_order.html


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

Final 'Apartment 23' Episodes to Bow Online

http://www.hollywoodreporter.com/live-feed/apartment-23-episodes-online-441770
*
The eight unaired installments of the James Van Der Beek and Krysten Ritter comedy will be available starting May 17. The ***** is back -- online.*


> ABC has scheduled the eight remaining unaired episodes of sophomore comedy Don't Trust the B---- in Apartment 23 for a May 17 bow on ABC.com, iTunes and Hulu, according to star Krysten Ritter.
> 
> The actress, who's currently filming NBC comedy pilot Assistance, took to her Twitter page Wednesday to share the news that the last remaining episodes of the comedy co-starring James Van Der Beek would be released after all.
> 
> ...


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

Thanks for the info, Astrohip. I'll miss this one. I hadn't deleted my SP yet, just in case.


----------



## Ment (Mar 27, 2008)

Kudos to ABC. Hope other canceled shows follow the same path.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

Far better than nothing, but I wish there were a (free) way to watch them *on TV*&#8230;

Funny thing, I noticed the other day that Ben & Kate is airing Sat @ midnight (technically the beginning of Sunday). The one I see far into my guide data is a rerun, but I wonder if they will be burning off eps there.


----------



## mwhip (Jul 22, 2002)

All the unaired episodes are available online now


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

ARGH.. I wish they were available *on TV*. (I know I said that in the above post.)


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

mattack said:


> ARGH.. I wish they were available *on TV*. (I know I said that in the above post.)


Double ARGH. That's the only way I can watch them. Need the captions.


----------



## Azlen (Nov 25, 2002)

mattack said:


> Far better than nothing, but I wish there were a (free) way to watch them *on TV*
> 
> Funny thing, I noticed the other day that Ben & Kate is airing Sat @ midnight (technically the beginning of Sunday). The one I see far into my guide data is a rerun, but I wonder if they will be burning off eps there.


I believe you can watch them on Hulu on your TV. I watched them through Hulu plus but I think they are available on the free side as well.

I know they burned off the unaired showings of Ben and Kate in the UK awhile ago and are available in various locations.


----------



## Einselen (Apr 25, 2006)

astrohip said:


> Double ARGH. That's the only way I can watch them. Need the captions.


The iOS app has CC it appears they have a Windows version but no Android. Odd...

Edit. Just checked, ABC's online web player also has CC. :up:


----------



## lambertman (Dec 21, 2002)

Watched 4.5 of the unaired eps last night - Only the second half of one ep would load, and I watched that half before realizing that I'd never seen the first part. 

Dreama Walker is molten cute.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

Einselen said:


> Edit. Just checked, ABC's online web player also has CC. :up:


Thanks for the info! :up:


----------



## Jonathan_S (Oct 23, 2001)

Einselen said:


> The iOS app has CC it appears they have a Windows version but no Android. Odd...
> 
> Edit. Just checked, ABC's online web player also has CC. :up:


Hmm, I couldn't get ABC's online web player to work (at all) on either of my PCs. But then "somehow" the episodes ended up on my TiVo so I stopped caring. 

But hey, I _tried_ to watch them officially first.


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

lambertman said:


> Dreama Walker is molten cute.


She did a movie called _Compliance_ you might enjoy watching, or perhaps just googling.


----------



## lambertman (Dec 21, 2002)

busyba said:


> She did a movie called _Compliance_ you might enjoy watching, or perhaps just googling.


Did you ever know that you're my hero?


----------



## Einselen (Apr 25, 2006)

lambertman said:


> Dreama Walker is molten cute.


She is also super nice and awesome. She went to my high school and during her time at Gossip Girl WB brought her back for a bar event when Tampa hosted the Super Bowl in 2009 and we got to hang out with her again. I didn't know her much during high school as she was a few years younger than me. Man I bad luck!


----------



## mdougie (Mar 9, 2009)

Ok I went to best buy to overpay for the panasonic WiFi to watch on hulu. Back after I catch up.


----------



## mdougie (Mar 9, 2009)

The Leak as an episode so far has been weak. I understand why it didn't air. It just isn't making me laugh.


----------



## mdougie (Mar 9, 2009)

I am watching on hulu and Houstons affiliate channel 13 logo is in the corner. Are all hulu shows like that?


----------



## mwhip (Jul 22, 2002)

lambertman said:


> Did you ever know that you're my hero?


Yeah just watch the scene because the movie, while quite good , is very disturbing.


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

lambertman said:


> Did you ever know that you're my hero?


Am I the wind beneath your wings?

Oh, wait... that's not a wing.


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

mwhip said:


> Yeah just watch the scene because the movie, while quite good , is very disturbing.


The disturbing part is that before it was a movie, it really freaking happened!


----------



## AeneaGames (May 2, 2009)

busyba said:


> The disturbing part is that before it was a movie, it really freaking happened!


I think the disturbing part is that they let it happen!


----------



## john4200 (Nov 1, 2009)

AeneaGames said:


> I think the disturbing part is that they let it happen!


"they"?


----------



## AeneaGames (May 2, 2009)

john4200 said:


> "they"?


Yes, they, lots of people in that movie/real life thing that could have known something was up...


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

Bullfrog Sunglasses: Like a bathroom for your eyes.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

I guess this isn't completely new info, but I'm sort of summarizing what has been said before. Hulu says: All 8 unaired episodes of "Don't Trust the B" will be available until June 3rd. We will post the last five episodes of Don't Trust the B---- in Apt 23 to air on TV. The episodes posted may vary based on ABC&#8217;s on-air schedule.


I don't quite know what they mean by "the last five episodes". Do they mean AFTER June 3, or do they mean only 5 of them will be viewable "on TV"?


Also, this part was mentioned above, but you can get them in the ABC app too. I nuked a hard drive I use, so ended up searching around for some eps of shows I missed (e.g. last 2 eps of Golden Boy in CBS app.. happened to find these in the ABC app, etc.)


----------



## mwhip (Jul 22, 2002)

Watched all the unaired over the long weekend. Man this show is funny it is too bad it could not find an audience.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

OK, dumb question time. Are the unaired eps *not* available on Hulu Plus anymore?

Searching from regular hulu.com, it looks to me like they only show the regular *aired* eps of S2, as hulu + episodes.


----------



## mdougie (Mar 9, 2009)

mattack said:


> OK, dumb question time. Are the unaired eps *not* available on Hulu Plus anymore?
> 
> Searching from regular hulu.com, it looks to me like they only show the regular *aired* eps of S2, as hulu + episodes.


Yeah they are no longer available.


----------



## lambertman (Dec 21, 2002)

At last check they were on YouTube, in the paid section ($1.99 per).


----------



## Hoffer (Jun 1, 2001)

How many episodes were unaired? I need to look for these.


----------



## mwhip (Jul 22, 2002)

Hoffer said:


> How many episodes were unaired? I need to look for these.


I want to say 5.


----------



## pig_man (Jun 4, 2009)

8


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

Yup, 8 unaired
http://www.epguides.com/DontTrusttheBinApartment23/

I was *hoping* the regular hulu was being stupid and not 'properly' telling me what was on hulu +.

Darn, I was thinking about finally using a free hulu plus trial to watch these. Ohwell.. Maybe they'll eventually show up on Netflix (even via DVD, though I just signed up for Amazon's 'notify me when available') or Amazon Prime Instant Video.

Not a huuuge loss.. But as I said in other threads, I'm actually enjoying some of the cancelled shows (Zero Hour, Do No Harm) being burned off more than other new shows this year!


----------

